# [How-To] TrackIR selber bauen



## muertel (20. Mai 2008)

hallo

wahrscheinlich kennt jeder mehr oder weniger interessierte zocker dieses Gerät:

TrackIR 4RO - Premium head tracking view control immersion for flight racing and action simulator

Hier sieht man ja auch schon was man dafür so an Euro hinlegen kann 

Es handelt sich dabei um eine Art Webcam, welche auf den Bildschirm gestellt wird, diese funktioniert einerseits als Kamera und sendet zudem Infrarotlicht aus. Zusätzlich klemmt sich der Spieler Reflektoren an eine Mütze bzw. an ein Headset und das darauf reflektierte Infrarotlicht wird von der Kamera aufgenommen, von einer Software interpretiert und so die Kopfbewegungen des Spielers im Spiel umgesetzt.

Bilder sagen bekanntlich mehr als 1.000 Worte, deshalb hier ein Youtube-Link:

YouTube - Trackir view in 3 games.


ABER:



Es gibt die Möglichkeit, sich selber so ein Gerät zu basteln, wobei sich die Kosten auf MAXIMAL 30  belaufen. Das Teuerste an der Sache ist eine Webcam, wenn man die schon hat reichen max. 5 


Das wichtigste an der ganzen Sache ist natürlich die Software, welche das ganze umsetzt:

What is Freetrack ?


kurze Zusammenfassung: 

Man braucht:

1 Webcam (30fps und mehr!)
3 Infrarotdioden bzw. 3 normale Dioden
3 Widerstände (nur für die USB-Variante)
1 USB-Kabel (natürlich nur die USB-Variante) BZW:
1 oder mehrere 1,5V Batterien
1 Schirmkappe
1 Freetrack, das Program

Geduld und etwas Können 


hier noch ein video wie gezeigt wird wie man es machen KÖNNTE:

DIY 3 Point Clip for FreeTrack Tutorial

bzw.

YouTube - Free Track Construction



Nachdem ich mich in das Thema eingelesen habe, hab ich mir gleich eine alte Fernbedienung geschnappt, die Infrarotdiode entwendet und gleich einen ersten Versuch gestartet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fazit: Funktioniert tadellos, aber nur zwei Freiheitsgrade! Warum sich mit Mittelmaß zufriedengeben, wenn man alles haben kann 


Also habe ich mir folgenden Teile besorgt:

- eine Microsoft VX-1000 Webcam
- 3 Infrarotdioden mit großem Abstrahlwinkel (Conrad Electronic - Europas fhrendes Versandhandelsunternehmen fr Elektronik und Technik)
- 4 Meter Schaltlitze (zur sicherheit ^^)


Das "größte Problem" dabei ist eigentlich nur, dass man die 3 Dioden richtig verkabelt. Das lässt sich ganz einfach lösen, wenn man sie parallel schaltet (bei diesem Schaltplan sind schon die Positionen der Widerstände (Kästchen) eingezeichnet, welche man für die USB-Variante benötigt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nachdem ich das erledigt hatte, hab ich mir aus Draht ein "Geweih" gebastelt, welches jetzt die Dioden trägt. Wieder mal ein Bild, wie es jetzt aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Damit man auch bei Tageslicht den Tracker verwenden kann, kann man die Webcam öffnen, den IR-Filter entfernen und z.b.: ein Stück einer Diskette reinlegen, somit kommt nur noch das Infrarotlicht durch und das ganze System ist nicht mehr so anfällig für Fehler.



Sollte man ein USB - Kabel als Stromversorgung nehmen wollen, lässt sich das so lösen, dass man einfach vor jede Diode einen 35Ohm Widerstand einlötet (da USB ja 5V liefert und die Dioden nur 1,5V benötigen!)



Hier noch einige Videos wo ein selbstgebauter Tracker V2.1 verwendet wird (Flight Simulator X; Armed Assault; rFactor; Live for Speed; First Eagles; Aces High 2; GTR2; GT Legends):

YouTube - Aperçu de FreeTrack v2.1 avec FSX
YouTube - FreeTrack v2.1 Armed Assault
YouTube - FreeTrack v2.1 rFactor
YouTube - FreeTrack v2.1 Live for Speed
YouTube - FreeTrack v2.1 First Eagles
YouTube - FreeTrack v2.1 Aces High 2
YouTube - FreeTrack v2.1 GTR2
YouTube - FreeTrack v2.2 Grand Prix Legends




Anbei noch eine kurze Liste der Spiele (kopiert von der Website oben!), welche TrackIR unterstützen:


*First person shooters* :

America's Army - v2.8.2 (Only in HMMWV vehicle)
Armed Assault
Insurgency (mod, rudimentary implementation )


*Driving simulators :*

Colin McRae Dirt
F1 Challenge 99-02 (Using TIR_Attack, more info here)*
Grand Prix Legends (GPLShift 7.3.2)*
GTR2
GT Legends
Live for Speed S2 (W47)*
Netkar PRO
Race 07
rFactor v1.250
Richard Burns Rally (Using TIR_Attack 1.7, more info here)* 
Test Drive Unlimited 


*Flight Simulators :*

Aces High II v2.10 patch 2
Combat Flight Simulator 3 (Using TIR_Attack, more info here)*
Condor : The Competition Soaring Simulator
Enemy Engaged: Commanche vs Hokum 1.9
Evochron Renegades
Falcon 4.0 Allied Force
Falcon 4.0 OF
First Eagles: The Great War 1918
Flight Simulator 2002 and 2004 
Flight Simulator X
Il2-1946
IL2 Sturmovik
Jane's F/A-18
Lock On: Modern Air Combat
Lock On 1.1: Flaming Cliffs
Lomac 1.12
MiG Alley
Silent Wings
Strike Fighter Project One
X-Plane
Misc Simulators :
Ship Simulator 2006
TrainZ Simulator 2006
Virtual Sailor
RealFlight G3,5 


*Others Games :*

Arvoch conflict
Descent II
Eve Online
Future Pinball



Anmerkung: Die Youtube Videos stammen nicht von mir, ich verlinke sie hier nur um die Funktionsweise des Tracker zu zeigen! Ausserdem sei gesagt, dass man die Software sehr gut konfigurieren kann, ich z.b.: besitze einen 16:10 Widescreen Monitor und habe alles so eingestellt, dass wenn ich auf den rechten Teil des Bildschirms schau ich z.b. in GTR2 beim rechten Fenster raussehen kann. Nicht dass jemand der Meinung ist: "hey, wenn ich nach rechts gucke, sehe ich ja den Monitor nicht mehr und muss schielen!!!!" 


Fazit: Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so gut funktioniert. Da ich sehr gerne Simulationen spiele wie Armed Assault, GTR2, Live for Speed, Lock On und Microsoft Flight Simulator X hat mich das Ergebniss einfach nur umgehauen , wobei man auch anmerken sollte, dass z.b.: diese Spiele (welche ja auch das TrackIR unterstützten) KEINERLEI Konfiguration voraussetzen, sprich Software starten, Game starten, loslegen!


Ausserdem hat es mich im Endeffekt nur 30 gekostet (inkl. Webcam) und der eine Tag Bastelarbeit hat auch Spass gemacht. Ich habe natürlich keinen direkten Vergleich zu einem "richtigen" TrackIR, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, was es besser macht als diese Alternative!


Ein riesiges Dankeschön geht an Skeemo aus dem hardwareluxx-forum, welcher mir zur Seite stand und viele Hilfestellungen gab und mir die Möglichkeit, dieses "Wissen" jetzt an andere weiterzugeben und bei eventuellen Fragen zu helfen.

MFG


----------



## Oliver (17. August 2008)

*Diskussionthread:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-peripherie/17015-trackir-selber-bauen.html


----------

